# OpenAFS bug

## ikshaar

Apparently, the "fs" is not correctly implemented in OpenAFS.

A thread in Networking showed a part of the problem but in fact after testing the different option of the function, it seems like none are working, the arguments are incorrectly interpreted by the function. Error returns "function not implemented" when you try to pass any argument using that argument as the function name.

Details : 

Original Gentoo 1.2 - Updated gentoo-sources 2.4.19-r7

Gnome 2 - gcc 2.95.3-r7

openafs 1.2.2-r7

Standard installation of openAFS server... (as in Guide)

Bugs with any call to function fs. Example :

/usr/afs/bin/fs setacl /afs system:anyuser rl

returns :

# fs:'/afs': Function not implemented

I still don't know if only Gentoo version has it. So far, I didn't find any mention of that bug anywhere else (on OpenAFS.org)

----------

## csnyder

Here's a link to the thread you mentioned:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7988&highlight=afs

The main question is, is this a bug with OpenAFS, or is it a bug in the Gentoo OpenAFS guide?  I'm going to try an install of OpenAFS using instructions from openafs.org, and see if I get the same results.

----------

## csnyder

I think I've figured it out.  First, get the latest ebuild (as of the time that i'm writing this, OpenAFS is up to 1.2.5, and Gentoo only includes 1.2.2) - the ebuild is in Bugzilla - search for afs.  This is not related to this individual problems, but it did cause problems for me later, and running the latest stable version is generally considered a good idea.

It seems that the Gentoo guide to installing OpenAFS is messed up.  I didn't have any problems when using the official AFS quick start guide.  The main difference that I can see is that the official guide tells you to run the afs init script (/etc/init.d/afs start) before beginning.  This loads the AFS kernel module, which is needed later on.  It does give a lot of error messages, but the kernel module is installed properly.

----------

## ikshaar

I will try but I found the openafs-1.3.2 ebuild - which is masked because still unstable, but not the openafs-1.2.5 ebuild.

I found also the bug reported on bugzilla about the afs script... but where did you find that ebuild ??

Thanks

----------

## csnyder

 *ikshaar wrote:*   

> I will try but I found the openafs-1.3.2 ebuild - which is masked because still unstable, but not the openafs-1.2.5 ebuild.
> 
> I found also the bug reported on bugzilla about the afs script... but where did you find that ebuild ??

 

uhmm...  it was there yesterday.<g>

My guess is if it's not already in the main portage tree, it will be shortly.

----------

## ikshaar

Apparently, you're right. I just saw in the CVS of Gentoo that somebody switch openafs-1.2.5 as next stable version few hours ago. I just now wait for it to be available through emerge.

I don't want to try it before, as I try to keep my system as clean as I can.

Thanks anyway for the news.

----------

